# Stopovers Portugal.



## 108509

Hi. Does anyone know of stopovers(freeparks) while travelling to the Algarve. We are going to overwinter their on a campsite that we have prebooked but want to take about 4 weeks travelling and see Northern Portugal as well.We will use the French Aires but find it hard to get information about Portugal.Is it possible to fill up with water at portugese filling stations as i havent had any problem in this country.Water is our main concern.

Regards Rob.


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Rob,

Here's some stop overs in Portugal for you. I also got some for northern Spain if you need them.

At one time every village had a water fountain and a wash house for the locals to do the washing. Some also had a toilet. 

A few years ago the authorities turned off many of the water taps because of the drought. Also many of the toilets have also gone. 

We now of few emptying places on the Algarve but I would suggest you ask around the other motorhomers. 

Earlier this year we were free parked on the beach at Boca on the western Algarve and at times there were up to 25 motorhomes, I hate to think where they were dumping their black (sewage) water. 

I've included a list of free parking areas and loo emptying points. If you can't find a emptying point go out in the hills and dig a big hole and bury it making sure you are well away from any water course. 

Some Free Parking Spots in Portugal 

This list was compiled in September/October 2003 and February/March 2007. 

We stayed at or visited all the places listed. Some places are rapidly developing into concentrated tourist areas and these parking places maybe swallowed up. The free parking places could be very busy in the winter period (Dec–March). I would suggest the best time to visit Portugal would be April/May and September/October. 

Many of the water fountains were turned off a couple of years ago during the drought and have never been turned back on. 

I’ve also included details of the English language radio station (Kiss FM 95.80 & 101.2) which broadcasts on the Algarve only. 

In the last few years free camping on the Algarve has become a problem with so many campers wintering in Portugal. It is usually quieter on the western Algarve (west of Lagos) it’s even quieter on the west coast but can be very windy at times 

Central and West Coast 
BARRAGEM PEGO DE ALTER. (Commonly called Pego by the Brits) Signed off the N 253 Alcacer to Montemor road 6 miles from Alcacer. Excellent long stay place with plenty of parking. Very popular with the Brits on their way home after their winter tour. Spring water available half way up hill. Toilet and shower also available. 

BARRAGEM DE MONTERGIL. Situated on the N2 between Abrantes and Montemor. Entrance to camping area along side Shell garage. Water available. Trees could cause problems on entering for large outfits. 

PORTO COVO. Small village south of Sines on coast road. Plenty of parking on north side of village on cliffs. Toilets and spring water available, municipal market. 

Many beach side parking places between Sines and Porto Covo. One of our favourite spots. 

VILA NOVA DE MILFONTES. On N 390. Town on river estuary. Good parking spots at Praia de Furness other side of river from Milfontes. Go south from Milfontes on N 390 over bridge next road on the right signed Furness. 

ALMOGRAVE. Signed off N 393. Small village on coast good parking on cliffs above beach. Spring water available and the cleanest toilets in Portugal (closed at night). 

PRAIA DE ODECEIXE. Signed off N 120. Poor parking in village. Very good parking on other side of estuary from village. Take unmade road on north side of bridge on N 120. Spring water available. 

ALJEZUR. Praia de Amoreiro signed from N 120 north of town. Monte Clerigo signed from N 120 south of town. Municipal market in town on riverside. Parking area behind market toilets and water available. 

PRAIA DE AMADA. 
Signed off N268 just before entering Carrapateira going north. Not usually marked on maps. Water & shops in Carrapateira village. 

CARRAPATEIRA. 
Signed of N268 north of Vila de Bispo. Municipal market and toilets/water in village. Very nice beach. 

VILA DO BISPO. Don’t go into town centre as streets are very narrow. Take the main exit for the town from the N 125 and this will take you to the supermarket and water/toilet. In town follow the sings for Praia do Castelejo then Praia da Cordoama. 

Cordoama is an isolated beach down an unmade road and is good for long stays. At Caselejo parking is very limited. During the surfing season both beaches are very crowded. 

Algarve 

Between Sagres and Cape St Vincent there is parking on the cliff tops. Usually very windy short term only. 

SAGRES . Parking on the quayside for small outfits only. For the larger outfits there is parking in various places in the town and on the seafront. Water/toilet emptying place is available in the town, you will have to ask the other motorhomers for directions. 

The fish auction takes place late afternoon at the fish dock complex. If you do attend sit very still or you could be the proud owner of a 100kg box of squid. 

INGRINA. Signed off the N 125 at the traffic lights at Raposeira. Limited parking next to the beach. 

BARRANCO. Not signed but take same turn off as Ingrina then fork right in 150 metres. Unmade road (bad in places) for 3.5 miles to very isolated beach. Mainly used by windsurfers. 
Water is available on the right about 200-300 metres from the traffic lights on the Ingrina road. 

SALEMA. 
Parking available in village, on entering turn right at sea front and then turn right immediately after bridge, well signed. Toilets in village square. 

BOCA DO RIO. Signed off the N 125 at the traffic lights at Budens (Ecomarche for cheap fuel at junction) then tarmac road to beach. Good for long term parking very popular spot in winter. Can get very windy at times. Toilets available next village (west) Selema a 15 minute bike ride. Bread is available from a caravan that is parked in Selema square opposite the toilets. There is a toilet in the Eco supermarket but I would suggest you don't use it for emptying the loo. 

LAGOS. Parking behind the railway station in large car park in front of school. Toilets at the Marina. On the road from Lagos to Meia Praia garage on right, parking on urbanisation behind garage. Some parking on hard standings between seashore and road between Lagos and Meia Praia 

MEIA PRAIA. Signed from Lagos parking beachside in sand dunes. 

BARRAGEM DA BRAVURA. Signed off N 125 at Odiaxere. Water available at windmill on leaving Odiaxere. 

ALVOR. Plenty of parking on seafront at eastern end of town near Ocandeerio Restaurant. For parking west of town follow signs for Zona Ribeirina park among palms and oleandas in car park. Could be a problem in the wet. Also parking behind swimming pool. 

PRAIA DA ROCHA. Limited parking for vans at eastern end of promenade opposite Hotel Concorde also parking behind Hotel Concorde at lower level. 
Praia da Rocha and Alvor more or less run into together along seashore with hotels and apartments. 

ARMACAO DE PERA. Parking on car park at western end of town and at the eastern end parking behind football pitch. 

QUARTEIRA. Parking at Praia Forte Novo at the eastern end of the town. 

FUZETA. Go through village and parking on sea front car park next to camp site (camp site usually very crowded). 

PEDRAS D’EL REI. Clearly signed off N 125 west of Tavira. Follow road to lagoon turn right and parking area ahead. 

CABANAS. Enter village then turn left at seashore limited parking at far end of coast road. Water tap in municipal bin area on right. 

PRAIA DA MANTA ROTA. Parking on large beach car park behind sand dunes. Water available. 

GAS BOTTLE REFILLING STATIONS ON THE ALGARVE. 

Boliquime. 50 metres off N125 sign clearly visible from main road. 

Quelfes. Take the N 398 (East of Olhao) signed Moncaraphacho, Faro & Espahne leave at first exit. GPL station can be clearly seen on the left as you approach the exit. 
From A22 leave at exit 15. Take Quelfes turn off from N398 signed on left.


----------



## 108509

Hi Don.Thanks very much for taking so much time and trouble.Your list will be very useful.
Thanks again Rob.


----------



## Briarose

Hi just out of interest which site have you booked on the Algarve ? we were in Alvor last winter and really enjoyed it there.


----------



## AlanVal

Hi we have toured and wild camped form the Algarve to the north into spain the book we used the most is..MOTORHOM TRAILS PORTUGAL cost £5.00 www.motorhometrails.com We bought it from the motorhome club but if you are in Portugal you can buy it in the launderet in Tavira just accross the bridge from Pingo Doce,
Also the CAMPERSTOP EUROPE book I think motorhome facts sell it .It is really excellent .We toured the Algarve and up to Northern Portugal along the Duro Valley magnificent scenery and lovely places to stay in the towns..Cant wait off again on December hopefully 4/5 months this time..

val


----------



## Briarose

AlanVal said:


> Hi we have toured and wild camped form the Algarve to the north into spain the book we used the most is..MOTORHOM TRAILS PORTUGAL cost £5.00 www.motorhometrails.com We bought it from the motorhome club but if you are in Portugal you can buy it in the launderet in Tavira just accross the bridge from Pingo Doce,
> Also the camperstop EUROPE book I think motorhome facts sell it .It is really excellent .We toured the Algarve and up to Northern Portugal along the Duro Valley magnificent scenery and lovely places to stay in the towns..Cant wait off again on December hopefully 4/5 months this time..
> 
> val


Hi Val hope you are both well, who knows we might just get that coffee together this winter. The first book you mention sounds interesting and I am going to order it tomorrow.

We used Alan Rodgers guide whilst in Portugal and found it really useful as it listed sites open in winter, and also sites that allowed dogs.


----------



## AlanVal

Hi how are you ,like myself you pop up in a few places lol are you heading back down this winter. you stayed on a site at Alvor I saw,we just wild camped with no problems at all. plenty places to stay.We are heading hopefully down to nr benedorm for xmas then into portugal January. Not sure about the costas never really wanted wanted to go but thought it would be a change .Booking the tunnel for return end of April or may.we stayed 3 months this year and 3 months last year hardly worth coming home one of theses times the kids will have sold up for us on return lol they do keep threatening us ...If you are there it would be nice to meet up for coffee or better still a nice wee glass of wine lol We also take the dog (corgi) she loves it no problems at all,except she got attacked by 3 portugees dogs walking past a house one day she was ok though but I got a terrible fright.

Val


----------



## Briarose

Hi Val, we might head off before Xmas and then again after Xmas (got to be home Xmas as Grandson's first proper Xmas he was born Dec last year) nothing cast in stone as yet, but if I have my way lets just say we will be doing it twice :wink: main prob is elderly parents.


----------



## olley

Hi Briarose I have Motorhome trails and its an excellent book, I did a POI for tomtom for it and found some of his GPS's a bit out, I did send him the corrections but don't know if he's got around to updating the book yet.

His directions are easy to follow though even without the GPS. If you or anybody else who has bought the book want a copy of the POI's, just PM me.

Olley


----------



## Briarose

olley said:


> Hi Briarose I have Motorhome trails and its an excellent book, I did a POI for tomtom for it and found some of his GPS's a bit out, I did send him the corrections but don't know if he's got around to updating the book yet.
> 
> His directions are easy to follow though even without the GPS. If you or anybody else who has bought the book want a copy of the POI's, just PM me.
> 
> Olley


 Thanks I will def order this book.


----------



## AlanVal

Camperstop Europe has some of the same places and has the GPS`S for most places we found it really useful as well it dos 16 countries as well.Before that we used the camping car aires book which is also easy to follow even if you don't speak french like me.

Val


----------



## Briarose

AlanVal said:


> camperstop Europe has some of the same places and has the GPS`S for most places we found it really useful as well it dos 16 countries as well.Before that we used the camping car aires book which is also easy to follow even if you don't speak french like me.
> 
> Val


 We also have this book.


----------



## patp

A word of warning about wild camping on the Algarve. When we were there last year there were some people doing some very irresponsible things. The police will leave you pretty much alone if no one complains. If, however, the British ex pats or, sometimes, the locals complain then they will come and move you on. 

My point is choose your company very carefully. Before you stay for any length of time find out what the others are doing with their waste. Wild campers are usually the most considerate and nicest of people but there is always one who spoils it for the rest :roll: 

The book mentioned is excellent but it is causing those places mentioned in it to be very popular. We found that, weather permitting, moving away from the Algarve was the most enjoyable. The locals are very welcoming and will, sometimes, direct you to a suitable place to park!

Enjoy!

Pat


----------



## Briarose

patp said:


> A word of warning about wild camping on the Algarve. When we were there last year there were some people doing some very irresponsible things. The police will leave you pretty much alone if no one complains. If, however, the British ex pats or, sometimes, the locals complain then they will come and move you on.
> 
> My point is choose your company very carefully. Before you stay for any length of time find out what the others are doing with their waste. Wild campers are usually the most considerate and nicest of people but there is always one who spoils it for the rest :roll:
> 
> The book mentioned is excellent but it is causing those places mentioned in it to be very popular. We found that, weather permitting, moving away from the Algarve was the most enjoyable. The locals are very welcoming and will, sometimes, direct you to a suitable place to park!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Pat


 Hi Pat when you say moving away from the Algarve what area are you referring to moving to ?


----------



## AlanVal

We saw some people doing despicable things as well and not only on the Algarve,three motorhomes actually put their cassettes down a storm drain which run into the river 10 ft away and out it all came .A guy who stayed other side of the river phoned the police and they came and took photographs of it We couldn't believe they did that the toilets were 20 yds away and we were allowed to empty there .no wonder they move motorhomes on .Its a lovely place as well ....Silves.

Val


----------



## oscarturner

*Free camping in Portugal*

I just want to say that I live at Ingrina and have done for many years. Portugal is a very poor country, most people only get the minimum wage which is €480 per month! Believe me all you people who free camp are despised by locals. Most of you are driving around in campervans that would take Portugues people 5-10 years of wages to buy. Also wild camping is illegal in Portugal and for good reason. Ingrina is in a national park, a protected area and yet you all seem to ignore this. There are plenty of campsites around, stay in them rather than contaminate the beauty of the Algarve. Don't be so selfish and have respect for people.


----------



## CandA

Hi Oscarturner
Thank you for your post. It is good to hear a different point of view from someone who lives in Portugal. We are currently in Portugal and have been here for 5 weeks. Portugal has taken us by surprise and we really like the country and have thoroughly enjoyed exploring it. We don't wild camp we use camp sites and have noticed that they provide employment - often year round - for a number of people. Portugal is clearly making an effort to provide good municipal sites at very reasonable rates and these should be supported by motorhomers. We don't really understand why anyone would wild camp when you can stay on a municipal site for 7 Euro or so.
Unfortunately, we have met too many people who wild camp in the same place for 3 weeks or more at a time and boast about how little they have spent on camp sites. One man complained because other wild campers did not like him using his generator and he had needed to pay for a camp site for a night or two to charge up his battery. If we are going to have tourism it needs to give something to the country you are travelling in, rather than just taking whatever you can for free.
Good wishes
CandA


----------



## sweetie

We complain about travellers in this country setting up camps just where they want. :!: 

But it is OK for us to go to spain & portugal and set up camps.

Steve


----------



## SarahM

*GPS request and also dogs*

Hi 
I read your post about the Portugal wild camping book and have just ordered it. I'd like the GPS corrections if it's no trouble.
BTW: I love the pics of your dogs - are they related? We have 2 airedales - mother and daughter. Have you had problems finding beaches in Portugal to walk them? We've only been to northern Spain (Catalonia and Basque country and had some problems there in September).
Thanks



Briarose said:


> olley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Briarose I have Motorhome trails and its an excellent book, I did a POI for tomtom for it and found some of his GPS's a bit out, I did send him the corrections but don't know if he's got around to updating the book yet.
> 
> His directions are easy to follow though even without the GPS. If you or anybody else who has bought the book want a copy of the POI's, just PM me.
> 
> Olley
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I will def order this book.
Click to expand...


----------



## zulurita

If Portugal are improving their municipal sites then thats good.

When we went back in 2005 we looked at very unsuitable sites. I.E. the ground was soft sand and the motorhome would have got stuck, especially when it rained.

We despaired of finding places to stay and often went and asked a restaurnat if they minded us staying if we had a meal.

7€ if reasonable but often campsites were charging a lot more.

We only stayed one or two nights in most places and NEVER put our toilet contents anywhere other than where we were allowed to.

All we ask is for suitable places to stay at a reasonable cost eg: like aires in France, not big all singing sites that cost the earth.


----------



## oscarturner

*Camping in the western Algarve*

There is a place now where you can camp with your motorhome or caravan in the far western Algarve. It's at camping Ingrina near villa do bispo. It has officially closed for renovation but this will take some time due to paperwork problems. It is however remaining open casually for short to medium length stayers who appreciate this beautiful area. Camping Ingrina has no electricity but has water and basic showers, toilets and loads of space with stunning sea views and is only 10 minutes from the beach. The cost is only 10€ per night for two people + camper + dogs welcome (providing you promise to clean up after them) A man called Colin is running the camping now so if you call him on 963 062 700 or email him at [email protected] he will let you in. He also offers wifi internet!


----------

